# Its amazing how alcohol can clear your mind



## r9 (Oct 21, 2016)

Soooo drunk right now. But my toughts been never so clear. Your toughts please.


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 21, 2016)

Wrong forum.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 21, 2016)

Right forum would be GN or another site


----------



## r9 (Oct 21, 2016)

Just move it to general nonsense. I've been member of tpu forever.The best community ever. Dealing with some shit right now. Everybody welcome.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 21, 2016)

I tend to use weed to clear my mind. Works wonders


----------



## Beastie (Oct 21, 2016)

Have a good one r9. Sometimes you need to clear out the channels.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 21, 2016)

Sounds like someone needs a good punching.  I'm ready.

-RTB, just being an ass


----------



## qubit (Oct 21, 2016)

r9 said:


> Just move it to general nonsense. I've been member of tpu forever.The best community ever. *Dealing with some shit right now.* Everybody welcome.


Sorry to hear that, dude.  Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry to spoil the fun. Neither clears your mind. Good luck with your issues


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 21, 2016)

I cannot drink.........gl with your drinking tho


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 21, 2016)

yeah zoom ZoOmz clear the mind more then alcohol lol, and its that time of year too


----------



## AsRock (Oct 21, 2016)

Drinking does clear the mind until the next day were you find out it really didn't and only made things worse.

Hope shit sorts it self out for the better soon


----------

